# My first case mod proj.



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2005)

welp i have a sweet "basic" atx midtower with a sweet tan exterior that im going to mod im going to paint it then mod it im going to take the side panels of scetch a design and dremal it out then after a while im going to buy a new case  after i dremal out my design im going to smooth it out and put plexie glass behind it it should spicethings up a bit ill have pics soon.


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet, good luck man.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 24, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it done. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

i remind u my first time and it wont look pretty but more work will be done and it will look better than BLANK TAN.


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah nothing is perfect, I noticed the plexi is cracked a little on one of the side blowholes on my case awhile ago.


----------



## regg187 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck I am in the process of doing exactly the same thing, if I may give you some hints for a succsesful finished product. I am a painter by trade btw. Do all your cutting and applying of your plexi first. but remove it for painting. unless your cut out design is very small and detailed scrap the idea of cutting it out with your dremel, unless your sitting home on disability and have a few days to waste. My cut out looks like a rip in the metal with increaseing  sized blood drops coming from the rip in 2 places.  Use a cutting wheel to cut out big pieces inside your design, then use a grinder to remove metal to the edge of your design and then finish with your dremel removing the last bit of metal an deburring the cut edge. as for painting the case just be sure to scuff up your exsisting paint before you prime( deglossing agent or sandpaper work well) if your using  rattle cans just be sure to buy something that is of better quality than your basic generic paint. the extra money spent will be way worth it  down the road. and if you want it shiney and protected, clear coat it, then clear coat it againand then clear coat it again. thenwait a few days to  make sure you like your finished case then clear coat it again .and sit back and enjoy your finished case


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

dude thnx for the pointers ill do just that


----------



## zAAm (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck, and keep us posted with the results mkay?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2005)

muahhhh .............hm....well bout the project it started to stall but here we go i put some designs in the side of the case ok done this coming weekend im going over my freinds house with my panels to work on them im going to put more designs in it then im going to get creative im getting an agp board w/ sweet overclock ability i just placed an order for a duron 1.8ghz...going to oc to 2.0+ then im getting an 9800 pro...sweet...any ways im painting my case hot pink ppl will think its funny or gay but when we lan farcry theyll cry....then im going to trace vines on it and spray paint those blue and im going to aquire some of my sisters flower and shiny dolphan stickers and put those on....i just got home and i procedded to swap out my hard drive light (orange) w/ a blue one but now it stays on all the time?   do u think i crossed the wires?...any ways these are my plans and the processor will have as 5 cause i ordered that to...i was thinking y do the case when i can just rebuild and be ok for another generation or 2 



Edit: ok fixed the LED when i put it back together the wires folded together and crossd but its ok now


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2005)

you should post some pics *read lightly, if you said your getting pics then sorry*


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2005)

o i will itll be sweet...theyll all cry.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2005)

ALL right modding over.....the front of the case is pink but i ran out...so the other 3 panels are a dark navy blue the left panel has AMD drilled into it with a big oval intake hole and a plan circle in the middle going up on the left side pics soon to come...i dub it a succes if anything it is more intresting


----------



## intel igent (Oct 23, 2005)

WICKED!

now lets see some pics


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2005)

well now cause of my new sys i needed a diff case but i guess i could take pics of my old one though it wouldnt matter now but my new one was a freebe and is pretty as is.sooo


----------

